# Sinumerik 840D



## arena (21 Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
ich will mich in nächster Zeit in die Sinumerik 840D einarbeiten. (Habe bisher noch nie etwas damit zu tun gehabt).

Naja, und weil das lernen von rein theoretischen Dingen sehr schwer ist will ich mir jetzt eine Sinumerik 840D Steuerung kaufen. Jetzt habe ich jedoch noch ein par Fragen:

1. Wenn ich mit der Sinumerik 840D einen Servomotor steuern will, was brauche ich dann alles dazu ? Nach meinen Informationen brauche ich diese Dinge:
  - Sinumerik 840D Steuerung
  - Step 7 Professional + Sinumerik Toolbox
  - Motor + Umrichter
  - RS485 Kabel

Wisst ihr sonst noch etwas was ich brauche ? Brauche ich auch ein Display oder so, oder läuft die Programmierung / Konfiguration rein über das Programmiergerät (Notebook) ab ?


Was werden mich die einzelnen Komponenten etwa kosten ? (So Pi mal Daumen)



Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Vielen Dank,
mfg arena


----------



## jokey (21 Oktober 2008)

Optimaler Weise noch nen Antriebsregler, Sinamics ergänzen das Paket gut


----------



## WernerS (21 Oktober 2008)

[FONT=&quot]Als Grundkonfiguration wurde einmal von Siemens [/FONT][FONT=&quot]u.a. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Liste empfohlen.
Gilt für Power und Solution Line.
I/O Baugruppe ist natürlich nicht unbedingt notwendig.
[/FONT]Allerdings sind das dann nur einzelne Schachteln. Ohne entsprechendes Know-How schwierig in Betrieb zu nehmen.
Soweit ich weiss beträgt der Listenpreis für die ganze Konfiguration ca. 15.000 EUR.
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]6FC5203-0AF02-0AA1 [/FONT]*1 ST
  SINUMERIK BEDIENTAFELFRONT
  OP 012, 12,1"
  MIT FOLIENTASTEN UND MAUS

*[FONT=&quot]6FC5203-0AF22-0AA2 [/FONT]*1 ST
  SINUMERIK
  MASCHINENSTEUERTAFEL MCP 483C,
  MPI, BREITE 19", MECHANISCHE
  TASTEN, 22 MM NOT-AUS

*[FONT=&quot]6FC5210-0DF31-2AA0 [/FONT]*1 ST
  SINUMERIK PCU 50.3-C
  CM370; 1,5GHZ; 1 X 512MB RAM
  DC 24V;
  WINDOWS XP PROFESSIONAL
  FOR EMBEDDED SYSTEMS
  (WINXP PRO EMBSYS)

*[FONT=&quot]6FC5247-0AA00-0AA3 [/FONT]*1 ST
  SINUMERIK 840D/DE
  NCU-BOX ZUR AUFNAHME DER
  NCU 561.2/.3/.4/.5
  NCU 571/571.2/.3/.4/.5
  NCU 572/572.2/.3/.4/.5
  NCU 573.2/.3/.4/.5
  INKL. NETZGERAET, BATTERIE UND
  LUEFTER

*[FONT=&quot]6FC5250-6CY30-5AH0 [/FONT]*1 ST
  SINUMERIK 840DE
  NCU-SYSTEMSOFTWARE 6 ACHSEN
  AUF PC-CARD; EXPORT
  SW-STAND 6.5; EINFACHE LIZENZ

*[FONT=&quot]6FC5252-6AX21-5AG0 [/FONT]*1 ST
  SINUMERIK 810D/840DI/840D
  TOOLBOX BIS SW-STAND 6.5
  AUF CD-ROM, EINFACHE LIZENZ

*[FONT=&quot]6FC5253-7BX10-2AG0 [/FONT]*1 ST
  SINUMERIK 840DI/840D / SL
  SOFTWARE HMI ADVANCED FUER PCU
  SW-STAND 7.2; 6-SPRACHIG
  (EN, DE, FR, IT, SP, V-CH);
  AUF CD-ROM; EINFACHE LIZENZ

*[FONT=&quot]6FC5357-0BB15-0AA0 [/FONT]*1 ST
  SINUMERIK 840D/DE
  NCU 571.5, 400MHZ, 64MB
  OHNE SYSTEMSOFTWARE
  SPEICHER: NC 3MB, PLC 128KB
  PROFIBUS-DP VORBEREITET,
  NACH IEC 61508

*[FONT=&quot]6FX8002-4EB10-1AF0 [/FONT]*1 ST
  SIGNALLEITUNG KONFEKTIONIERT
  MPI-BUSLEITUNG ( SINAMICS )
  SCHLEPPFAEHIG
  2 STECKER MIT 35 GRAD UND
  1 STECKER MIT AXIAL
  KABELABGANG,
  1 MAL PG ANSCHLUSS
  LAENGE 1=(M) 1 LAENGE 2=(M) 0
  + 0 + 5 + 0

*[FONT=&quot]6SN1112-1AC01-0AA1 [/FONT]*1 ST
  SIMODRIVE 611
  UEBERWACHUNGS-MODUL,
  UNIVERSALGEHAEUSE FUER
  211/288 MM TIEFE

*[FONT=&quot]6SN1162-0EB00-0AA0 [/FONT]*1 ST
  SIMODRIVE 611
  SCHIRMANSCHLUSSBLECH FUER
  EXTERNE ENTWAERMUNG,
  MODULBREITE 50 MM

*[FONT=&quot]6FC6000-7AC02-0AA0 [/FONT]*1 ST
  SNUMERIK 840D/840DI/810D
  MCIS RPC SINUMERIK
  BASISPRODUKT
  LIZENZ + DATENTRAEGER
  FUER PCU50 / PCU70
  MIT OP010/OP012/OP015
  DT, EN AUF CD-ROM;
  SW-STAND 2.00

*[FONT=&quot]6FC5252-0AD00-0AA0 [/FONT]*1 ST
  SINUMERIK 810D/840D
  PERIPHERIEANSCHLUSS UEBER
  PROFIBUS DP, SOFTWAREOPTION
  NUR CERTIFIKATE OF LICENSE

*[FONT=&quot]6EP1336-3BA00 [/FONT]*1 ST
  SITOP MODULAR
  GEREGELTE LASTSTROMVERSORGUNG
  EINGANG: AC 120/230V
  AUSGANG: DC 24V / 20A

*[FONT=&quot]6ES7153-1AA03-0XB0 [/FONT]*1 ST
  SIMATIC DP, ANSCHALTUNG
  IM 153-1, FUER ET 200M,
  FUER MAX. 8 S7-300 BAUGRUPPEN

*[FONT=&quot]6ES7323-1BL00-0AA0 [/FONT]*1 ST
  SIMATIC S7-300,DIGITALBAUGRUPPE
  SM 323, POTENTIALGETRENNT,
  16 DE UND 16 DA, DC 24V, 0.5A,
  SUMMENSTROM 4A, 40 POLIG

*[FONT=&quot]6ES7392-1BM01-0AA0 [/FONT]*1 ST
  SIMATIC S7-300, FRONTSTECKER
  FUER SIGNALBAUGRUPPEN
  MIT FEDERKRAFTKLEMME, 40-POLIG

*[FONT=&quot]6ES7390-1AB60-0AA0 [/FONT]*1 ST
  SIMATIC S7-300, PROFILSCHIENE
  L=160MM

*[FONT=&quot]6FC5371-0AA10-0AA0 [/FONT]*1 ST
  SINUMERIK 840D SL
  NCU 710.1 MIT PLC 317-2DP
  ANWENDERSPEICHER:
  CNC: 3MB; PLC: 128KB
  INTERNAL-HEAT-DISSIPATION

*[FONT=&quot]6FC5840-1YG10-3YA0 [/FONT]*1 ST
  SINUMERIK 840D SL
  NCU-SYSTEMSOFTWARE 6 ACHSEN
  MIT HMI-EMBEDDED 6-SPRACHIG
  (EN,DE,FR,IT,SP,V-CH),
  EXPORT SOFTWARE 1.3 SP3
  AUF CF-CARD MIT LIZENZ

*[FONT=&quot]6FC5800-0AP50-0YB0 [/FONT]*1 ST
  SINUMERIK 840DI SL/840D SL
  MC INFORMATION SYSTEM (MCIS)
  RPC SINUMERIK SOFTWAREOPTION
  LIEFERUNG EINER LIZENZ


----------



## volker (21 Oktober 2008)

arena schrieb:


> Was werden mich die einzelnen Komponenten etwa kosten ? (So Pi mal Daumen)


schwer zu sagen. billig wird das mal mit sicherheit nicht.
zum üben eigentlich ausserhalb der schmerzgrenze. (imho)
grafik aus dem siemens katalog


----------



## Boxy (22 Oktober 2008)

Na also ganz so viel wird auch nicht benötigt.

Im Prinzip reicht ein U/E oder E/R Modul, NCU Box, NCU, NC Card und evtl. MSTT.
Natürlich Dinge wie Spannungsversorgung (24V, 380V) ebenfalls.

Die Antriebe können Simuliert werden, Stichwort Virtuelle Achse!
Es werden also keine Verstärker, Reglungsbaugruppe und Servos benötigt.
Bei der 840D sind es im übrigen die 611D und nicht Sinamics.

Dann natürlich Step7 und ne Toolbox passend zum NC Stand.

Die PCU und das OP12 wird auch nicht Zwangsläufug benötigt. Die Software z.B. die HMI Stande bis 5 oder 6 laufen auch ohne Probleme auf dem PG/PC. Bei der 7'er gibts wie bei den anderen auch ne extra Version fürs PG/PC vom HMI Advance! Mit dem Sinucom NC kann die NC ebenfalls ohne Bedienfeld Inbetrieb genommen werden. Man hat halt nur den IB Teil da zur Verfügung. Die Positinsanzeige, NC-Pgrogramme usw. fehlt dort.

Für Deine Zwecke würde ich einmal nach ner alten Baugruppe usw. bei Ebay schauen. Dort gibts hin und wieder NCU57x.2'er. Die reichen voll und ganz!


----------



## arena (23 Oktober 2008)

Danke erstmal für eure Antworten (hat mich schon mal ein Stück weiter gebracht).

Ich habe aber noch ein paar Fragen an euch:

# Ohne entsprechendes Know-How schwierig in Betrieb zu nehmen. 
Wie schwierig wird es sein das ganze in Betrieb zu nehmen ? Glaubst du dass ich das schaffen könnte ? (Hab bisher noch nie mit Sinumerik zu tun gehabt)


# Soweit ich weiss beträgt der Listenpreis für die ganze Konfiguration ca. 15.000 EUR.
Was bedeuted Konfiguration genau ? Meinst du damit die einzelnen Komponenten die ich für den Betrieb der Sinumerik brauche oder die Einrichtung des Systems ?

Allgemein wäre ich bereit 15000 - 20000 Euro für eine Sinumerik (inkl. allem Zubehör, ...) auszugeben. Alles was darüber ist muss ich mir dann erst noch mal überlegen.

# zum üben eigentlich ausserhalb der schmerzgrenze. (imho)
Ich habe mir die Grafik von Volker angesehen. Der Trainingskoffer hört sich ganz interessant an. Aber um das ganze nutzen zu können benötige ich ja die Artikel 
6ZB2410-0BB00 und 6ZB2410-0BA00 zusammen, oder ? Das wären dann auch schon wieder 26000 Euro :-(

Ist es irgendwie möglich eine Sinumerik 840D für ca. 15000 - 20000 Euro zu bekommen (inkl. Zubehör wie z.B. Kabel, ...) ? Ich will damit (zu Beginn erst einmal) 2 Servomotoren steuern. 


Vielen Dank für eure Antworten


----------



## sue port (23 Oktober 2008)

hola arena,

für die anbindung zw simatic & sinumeric würde ich dir folgenden adapter empfehlen:
http://www.deltalogic.de/content/view/40/64/lang,de/


gr33tinx


sue


----------



## WernerS (23 Oktober 2008)

# Ohne entsprechendes Know-How schwierig in Betrieb zu nehmen. 
Wie schwierig wird es sein das ganze in Betrieb zu nehmen ? Glaubst du dass ich das schaffen könnte ? (Hab bisher noch nie mit Sinumerik zu tun gehabt)

Ich weiss, dass es ein Sinumerik Newcomer schaffte. Ich rate Dir aber eindringlich, erfahrene Unterstützung zu verschaffen. Vielleicht solltest Du einfach hier im Forum direkt danach fragen.


# Soweit ich weiss beträgt der Listenpreis für die ganze Konfiguration ca. 15.000 EUR.
Was bedeuted Konfiguration genau ? Meinst du damit die einzelnen Komponenten die ich für den Betrieb der Sinumerik brauche oder die Einrichtung des Systems ?
 Allgemein wäre ich bereit 15000 - 20000 Euro für eine Sinumerik (inkl. allem Zubehör, ...) auszugeben. Alles was darüber ist muss ich mir dann erst noch mal überlegen.

Das was ich weiter oben gelistet hatte, umfasst Sinumerik Power Line und Solution Line (aus Datenmanagement-Sicht ist der Unterschied reine Modellpflege - wie beim Auto ;-)). Zum Üben reicht wohl eine der Beiden.
Bevor Du Tausende für Hardware ausgibst, würde ich eher versuchen vorher einen kompetenten Fachmann (z.B. hier durch direkte Ansprache - gegebenfalls auch gegen Bezahlung) zu finden und danach Hardware zu kaufen.

Beste Wünsche für Deine zukünftigen Erleuchtungen


----------



## Ralle (24 Oktober 2008)

Wenn du bereit bist, so eine Menge Geld zum üben auszugeben, dann wäre ein Lehrgang (den wird es bei Siemens oder Grollmus etc. doch sicher geben) eigentlich die erste Aktion. Danach solltest du auch in etwa wissen und einschätzen können, was du im weiteren benötigst.


----------

